# jumping on kids



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Personally I think small kids should not be at the park if it is a dog park. And then acting like it was throwing the ball and not is just egging a dog on. You have to do the same things to stop the jumping just like they are adults.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How old is Remy? Biscuit had a problem with jumping on kids starting when he was around 5-6 mo old. I couldn't let him outside with them unless he was tethered to me because he would run up behind them, knock them over and then "dance" all over their backs.

After a few months of the tethering I would let him off the leash to see how he was doing and he had pretty much stopped but every now and then he would be back to his old tricks but I kept a leash with me and leashed him up immediately. After some time he finally discovered that jumping on the kids outside meant a loss of his freedom.

I agree with Carol that kids should not be at the dog park, especially holding something up over their head.

Oh, I just remembered something else. I used to run a home daycare and the kids would come through the door squealing with high-pitched voices so I showed them how to come in quietly and calmly. It was the highness of their voices that excited Biscuit.


----------



## kohlio (Sep 21, 2009)

Remy is just under 6 months right now. He's always on a leash when around kids but when people bring their kids into the dog park I have no control over that. These kids were awful too. Every time their dog went to play with another dog they would run over and jump between the dogs. Sure way to get bitten. The kid's dad was pretty nice about it and told his son that he shouldn't have been doing that in the first place.

I'd really love for Remy to be able to play with my little cousins without jumping like a maniac. Just more training I guess.


----------



## Goldenmomma (Oct 15, 2009)

Sully is the jumper of the family. The Halti has worked while on walks. I had to put it on her in the house a few times when she was jumping on my grandkids; it works like a charm for her. It depends on the kids' behavior. On a walk (before the Halti) some neighborhood kids came up to her and immediately said Sit and she did. I take any suggestions as well. We keep telling my grandson not to run or squeal, but being 5, he sometimes can't help himself.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

At the dog park, can't help you, other than to tell the parents to smarten up and not bring their kids there - they have parks for kids where no dogs are allowed, so it's only fair! Or should be anyway.

You can work on a sit/down for exam, where you have people pay attention to him and pet him as long as he's sitting or laying down. The second he gets up, have them step back right away (keep him on leash for this). It won't take him long to figure out that he'll get more attention for sitting still. Then, if he's still jumping, loop the leash around his belly so when he does go to jump you can give him a pop and throw him off balance - it's uncomfortable so don't overdo it, but it's excellent in a pinch while he's learning or if you need to correct him.

Then, teach the human kids how to play with him. Hide and seek is a great one, you keep him with you, give each kid a cookie and have them 'hide' in the same room in sight at first. When he 'finds' them have him sit so they can throw the cookie to him (easier than him 'biting' fingers). Then they can hide in other rooms, out of sight and he should have no problem finding them anywhere.

If you explain to the kids that your pup has 'homework' and the rules of each thing, they should be able to get it. I don't allow kids to roughhouse with my dogs at all, I usually just say that the dogs don't like that and leave it at that. Yes, my guys would likely never bite or snap, but I'd rather not imply to any kid that those sorts of things are 'ok' to do to any dog (had a friend who had a golden and taught her son to go and sit on her like a horse, she was always fine with it but I'm sure he'd get his face ripped off if he did it to someone else's dog... scary!).

Lana


----------



## alpar6 (Jun 4, 2009)

i have the same problem with my puppies


----------



## speedaholic (Nov 17, 2008)

Cali did this, but seemed to have calmed down since. I think breaking her concentration helped


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

If your dog park has rules about kids, you could probably call someone and have them removed. (We can call the park rangers, there's a huge fine for bringing in kids under 8 - like $750 for the first offense.) 

I tell my grandkids that if they're going to act like that around Max, he's going to jump and knock them down and don't come crying to me when it happens.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If you have some neighbor kids to help on a consistant basis (3 or four days), you can have them command your dog to sit before givng a treat and pet. I had a pack of neighborkids more then willing to help.

Has to be done with "novel" kids that get him excited.

Lucky still tends to sit when he see's a kid.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Like Lucky's mom I used the neighbourhood kids to break Mad of the habit. She's never been a big jumper, but loves kids, and would just get so wound up. The rule became she had to sit before being pet, sit before getting a treat, and sit before they would throw the ball for her. Especially with the ball throwing she was sometimes still too excited to listen to them so I'd give her a time out with a down wait, and then play could resume when she'd calmed down. The were more than willing to do it since they really wanted to play with her, but didn't really like getting jumped on. 

Now around kids that won't follow the rules, I find it hard to blame the dog.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

laprincessa said:


> If your dog park has rules about kids, you could probably call someone and have them removed. (We can call the park rangers, there's a huge fine for bringing in kids under 8 - like $750 for the first offense.)


You could. And that would be the end of the dog park. 

The age limit in our dog park is nine and my kids qualify. But if someone "dropped dime" on my daughter when she was eight, I would have animal control down there in a minute and a half checking every dog for an up-to-date license and rabies vaccination. If there was the tiniest _scratch_ on the tag that obscured a number in any way, I'd make them impound the dog.

I would all-but-live at the dog park, making sure that everyone else lived up to the letter of the law the way I was expected to. There would be no 48 pound dogs in the big dog run, the gate would get padlocked 30 seconds after sunset--whether dogs were inside or not--and I would make it my solemn mission in life to drain every drop of fun out of the place.

And I'm a dog person, and much a-live-and-let-live kind of guy. But I love my kids even more than my dog, and most people are like that. 

If you said to me "we're really concerned for your son's safety and we don't want him to get hurt, and we'd be happy to keep an eye on your dog while you take your son to the playground" I'd smile and say thank you.

If you called the police, I would be on you and every dog owner in that place like a mama grizzly protecting her cubs. I guarantee you, it would not be pretty, and after I was done you'd rip the numbers nine and one off of every phone you owned.

Calling the police is absolutely not the right way to deal with this IMHO.

allen


----------



## Angie1965 (Dec 15, 2021)

kohlio said:


> Remy is just under 6 months right now. He's always on a leash when around kids but when people bring their kids into the dog park I have no control over that. These kids were awful too. Every time their dog went to play with another dog they would run over and jump between the dogs. Sure way to get bitten. The kid's dad was pretty nice about it and told his son that he shouldn't have been doing that in the first place.
> 
> I'd really love for Remy to be able to play with my little cousins without jumping like a maniac. Just more training I guess.


Hi Brenin jumps alot so whenever he does this we turn our back on him and ignore. When he stops we say GOOD and nothing else. It's improving he is 6 months old


kohlio said:


> Hey everyone,
> I've read a couple of the threads on jumping but haven't found an answer to my specific problem so I'm going to ask and hope someone has some advice for me.
> 
> Remy tends to jump when he meets people. He has been getting a lot better lately except when it's kids... then he ALWAYS jumps. Just today in the dog park he jumped on a child and made him cry. Granted, the boy was holding a ball in the air and pretending to throw it but he jumps on every kid he meets.
> ...


Brenin jumps alot so whenever he does this we turn our back on him and ignore. When he stops we say GOOD and nothing else. It's improving he is 6 months old


----------

